# Angeln in der DDR



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

*Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Angeln in der DDR , naja es war wie soll ich heute sagen,
 ganz ok man hat auch so seine Aale gefangen . *


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2021)

Ja auf jeden Fall ging es auch mit dem DDR Tackle und aus nostalgischen Gründen würde ich auch mal wieder eine Session damit machen. Trotzdem bin ich froh darüber dass das Angelzeuch heute "besser" ist.
Ne Rute hab ich noch irgendwo stehen und evtl. auch noch ne Rolle aber den größten Teil hab ich längst entsorgt weil er mir inzwischen untauglich war.


----------



## Finke20 (17. November 2021)

Das habe ich auch noch alles zu liegen  und noch viel mehr.


----------



## Blueser (17. November 2021)

Die Rileh Rex hab ich ausgesondert, da ist jede aktuelle 30€-Rolle besser. Weggeworfen wird da aber nix.
Aber meine dreiteilige schwarze Hohlglassrute und der zweiteilige Part dazu ist heute noch im Einsatz. Damit fange ich regelmäßig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2021)

Meine Bücher werden auch nicht Weggeworfen-
die haben wir schon in den 70iger im Westen gehabt.


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall ging es auch mit dem DDR Tackle und aus nostalgischen Gründen würde ich auch mal wieder eine Session damit machen. Trotzdem bin ich froh darüber dass das Angelzeuch heute "besser" ist.
> Ne Rute hab ich noch irgendwo stehen und evtl. auch noch ne Rolle aber den größten Teil hab ich längst entsorgt weil er mir inzwischen untauglich war.


Doch nicht etwa eine gute von Kuckuck ??? Und wohl noch ne tolle Rolle ( Forelle )


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Meine Bücher werden auch nicht Weggeworfen-
> die haben wir schon in den 70iger im Westen gehabt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390114
> ...


_*Jetze gehts aber los ( Alle sind wa da , alle sind wa da außer Erich Honecka *_


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Finke20 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch noch alles zu liegen  und noch viel mehr.


ich glaub fast alle Angler werden noch im Keller oder Garage davon was haben


----------



## Minimax (17. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Angeln in der DDR *





Finke20 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch noch alles zu liegen  und noch viel mehr.



An dieser Stelle soll nicht unerwähnt bleiben, das Finke20 mit ner ich glaube Rileh-Rex und ner Germina Glasrute bei der One-Combo-Challenge-2021 23 Spezies
nachgewiesen hat und sich mit dem (n)ostalgischen Tackle unter die Top 5 von 61 Teilnehmern, (teilweise bis an die Zähne mit Topcombos gerüstet)
geangelt hat.
"The man makes the Angler, not the tackle" galt auch zu Zeiten des eisernen Vorhangs auf beiden Seiten.


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Kennt ihr noch die komischen Tonkingrohr  Ruten ( Stippe mit solch dünner Spitze in Rot ) das ging fast nur für kleine Fische der erste Brassen und die Spitze war hin .


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle soll nicht unerwähnt bleiben, das Finke20 mit ner ich glaube Rileh-Rex und ner Germina Glasrute bei der OCC 23 Spezies
> nachgewiesen hat und sich mit dem nostalgischen Tackle unter die Top 5 von 61 Teilnehmern, (teilweise bis an die Zähne mit Toptackle gerüstet)
> geangelt hat.
> "The man makes the Angler, not the tackle" galt auch zu Zeiten des eisernen Vorhangs auf beiden Seiten.


jaaa genau die Ruten kenn ich auch noch sahen aus wie die Stäbe von der Kuhweide grins


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Rileh Rex hab ich ausgesondert, da ist jede aktuelle 30€-Rolle besser. Weggeworfen wird da aber nix.
> Aber meine dreiteilige schwarze Hohlglassrute und der zweiteilige Part dazu ist heute noch im Einsatz. Damit fange ich regelmäßig.


die schöne 65 Ostmark Rolle wie kannst du denn grins


----------



## Minimax (17. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> jaaa genau die Ruten kenn ich auch noch sahen aus wie die Stäbe von der Kuhweide grins


äh, ähm, ja.. ich hatte leider nie das Vergnügen entsprechende Ruten genauer betrachten zu können.


----------



## Blueser (17. November 2021)

Sind derer drei. Habe ich schön sauber gemacht und eingemottet. Kommt nichts in die Tonne bei mir...


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Sind derer drei. Habe ich schön sauber gemacht und eingemottet. Kommt nichts in die Tonne bei mir...


Mich würde nicht wundern wenn die eines Tages bei Sammlern richtig Asche bringen .


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch die komischen Tonkingrohr  Ruten ( Stippe mit solch dünner Spitze in Rot ) das ging fast nur für kleine Fische der erste Brassen und die Spitze war hin .


 Jau.
Gab's in so einem komischen grünen Futteral mit chinesischer Aufschrift.


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> äh, ähm, ja.. ich hatte leider nie das Vergnügen entsprechende Ruten genauer betrachten zu können.


einzige gute war da es Vollglassfieber waren, waren diese Ruten super robust und wer mehr geld übrig hatte kaufte eine von Kuckkuck aber die Preise waren naja nicht ganz gut


----------



## Blueser (17. November 2021)

War bestimmt vietnamesisch


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jau.
> Gab's in so einem komischen grünen Futteral mit chinesischer Aufschrift.


jaaa genau die und unten war son rattern bastzeug dranne


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (17. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> War bestimmt vietnamesisch


die waren doch echt nur was für Köderfische ( kapitale Gründlinge )


----------



## prinz1 (17. November 2021)

Hi Hi, da werden Erinnerungen wach !!!!!
Wo habe ich wohl meine Ferienarbeit abgeleistet?????
Im Chemiefaserwerk Guben, bei "Angeldraht und Borsten". So hieß die Abteilung wirklich!
Und wo arbeite ich heute????
Im regulären "Nachfolger" des CFG, der Trevira Guben GmbH.
Machen heute aber nur noch Chemiefasern für Kleidung, Auto`s und Spezialfasern für Hotel, Schiff und ähnliche Sachen!
Ansonsten habe ich natürlich auch noch wenige Sachen aus der alten Zeit, Rolle und 2 Ruten liegen noch rum!

Gruß an alle, die das noch kennen!

Jens


----------



## Michael.S (17. November 2021)

Hat das einen besonderen Grund warum die Schrift auf der Rolle verkehrtherum ist ? irgendwo habe ich doch mal etwas gelesen deswegen


----------



## someuniqname (17. November 2021)

Der Thread schreit ja ganz laut nach einem Nostalgie-Gemeinschaftfischen wo nur 'Originaltackle' zulässig ist


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2021)

Am 24.12.1981-
mit dem Schiff zu denn Kraftwerken -
damit die Heizung warm war-
mit schweres Heizöl-
aus Hamburg.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2021)

Und noch ein nobbi von 1978-
Super Jung   
als Matrose-


----------



## Finke20 (17. November 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> äh, ähm, ja.. ich hatte leider nie das Vergnügen entsprechende Ruten genauer betrachten zu können.



Müssen wir unbedingt mal nachholen, vielleicht ergibt es sich mal .


----------



## Finke20 (17. November 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jau.
> Gab's in so einem komischen grünen Futteral mit chinesischer Aufschrift.



Müsste ich auch noch in der Garage haben , ich konnte mich einfach von nichts trennen. Da gibt es so viele schöne Erinnerungen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (17. November 2021)

Und Entschuldigung -
für die Mauer-
der war das.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (18. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Und noch ein nobbi von 1978-
> Super Jung
> als Matrose-
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390133


Otto Waalkes Double


----------



## Minimax (18. November 2021)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Und noch ein nobbi von 1978-
> Super Jung
> als Matrose-
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390133


Dem sitzt der Schalk im Nacken, ein Filou, würd ich sagen.


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (18. November 2021)

someuniqname schrieb:


> Der Thread schreit ja ganz laut nach einem Nostalgie-Gemeinschaftfischen wo nur 'Originaltackle' zulässig ist


Ja genau 20 -3o Mann und ein damaliges DDR-Preisangeln  am besten am Rhin in Hakenberg an der Schleuse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (18. November 2021)

Gucke, was wird diese Fliegenrute wohl damals gekostet haben ? Schönes Ding, leider sah man die nie im "Spowa" Laden. Eine Eigenbaurute kullert hier auch noch irgendwo herum, bei der aber nur die Teile nummeriert sind. Eine vom Kuckuk wird es nicht sein.


----------



## eiszeit (18. November 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Gucke, was wird diese Fliegenrute wohl damals gekostet haben ? Schönes Ding, leider sah man die nie im "Spowa" Laden. Eine Eigenbaurute kullert hier auch noch irgendwo herum, bei der aber nur die Teile nummeriert sind. Eine vom Kuckuk wird es nicht sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390143
> Anhang anzeigen 390142


Und ne Tokozrolle dran.


----------



## Blueser (18. November 2021)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Gucke, was wird diese Fliegenrute wohl damals gekostet haben ? Schönes Ding, leider sah man die nie im "Spowa" Laden. Eine Eigenbaurute kullert hier auch noch irgendwo herum, bei der aber nur die Teile nummeriert sind. Eine vom Kuckuk wird es nicht sein.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 390143
> Anhang anzeigen 390142


So eine kullert bei mir mit entsprechender Rolle (Libelle) auch noch rum.


----------



## Blueser (18. November 2021)

Hier ist sie, ist eine Germina Ikarus 240, AFTM 5-6.
Auf der Rolle ist sogar noch die olle raue Schnur drauf. Mit selbsgeknoteten verjüngten Vorfach und einer alten Fliege:


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (18. November 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Hier ist sie, ist eine Germina Ikarus 240, AFTM 5-6.
> Auf der Rolle ist sogar noch die olle raue Schnur drauf. Mit selbsgeknoteten verjüngten Vorfach und einer alten Fliege:
> Anhang anzeigen 390163
> Anhang anzeigen 390164


Wenn das kein Sammlerstück ist mal die Daumen hoch dafür


----------



## thanatos (20. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> jaaa genau die Ruten kenn ich auch noch sahen aus wie die Stäbe von der Kuhweide grins


blabla , ich habe Finke um die Rute beneidet , ja sie waren für Männer und große Fische ,
bis vor 3 Jahren habe ich mit so einem 4,8 m Rütchen mit ner Grundrolle Karpfen bis 13 Kg 
gelandet , leider bekommen die Ruten auch Osmoseschäden .


----------



## thanatos (20. November 2021)

entschuldigung ! habe  beim nochmaligem Durchlesen erst bemerkt das von den guten Tonkingruten
die Rede war , waren super Ruten , mit denen hat man mit feinsten Takel jeden fetten Blei 
sicher in den Kescher bugsiert - meine Spitzen waren schwarz , das Material was es wirklich 
war ??? Tonkingrohr kenne ich mehr dem Bambus ähnlich - stabiler ., schwerer und die 
Zweigknoten nicht so ausgeprägt , die Ruten wo man alles zu zwei Teilen zusammen packen 
konnte wurden bei uns als Pfefferrohr gehandelt .


----------



## Y_Carp_Fever_Y (20. November 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> entschuldigung ! habe  beim nochmaligem Durchlesen erst bemerkt das von den guten Tonkingruten
> die Rede war , waren super Ruten , mit denen hat man mit feinsten Takel jeden fetten Blei
> sicher in den Kescher bugsiert - meine Spitzen waren schwarz , das Material was es wirklich
> war ??? Tonkingrohr kenne ich mehr dem Bambus ähnlich - stabiler ., schwerer und die
> ...


Coole Erklärung Danke , ich fand die Ruten immer mega cool


----------



## thanatos (20. November 2021)

ja ich glaube das ist hier ein sehr interessanter Tröt  
Wer in der SBZ gelebt hat und glaubt alles gesehen zu haben was es hier so ( nicht überall ) zu kaufen 
gab der irrt sich mit Sicherheit . 1961 habe ich eine Pfeil bekommen und im nächsten Angelgeschäft 
gleich drei Spulen dazu gekauft - habe die Rolle nie bei einem anderen Angler oder Geschäft gesehen ,
das erste mal wieder bei eBay . In den 60ern gab es auch noch andere Angelsehnen als Leska ,
meine bevorzugte hieß ELGEMA eine wunderbar geschmeidige , dann die Aceta und noch eine andere .
Mein Schulfreund hatte eine Stabil aus Rostock Übersetzung 1:2 ( Stationärrolle ) habe ich auch keine zweite
mal gesehen . Last mal sehen was Ihr so an Raritäten habt !


----------



## schlotterschätt (21. November 2021)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch die komischen Tonkingrohr  Ruten ( Stippe mit solch dünner Spitze in Rot ) das ging fast nur für kleine Fische der erste Brassen und die Spitze war hin .


Die Dinger nannten sich Seerohrruten, kamen aus China und waren, wenn man Glück hatte, in der 5-und 6m-Version erhältlich. Preis weiß ick leider nicht mehr.
Neben Bambus- und Tonking gab es auch noch sogenannte Pfefferrohrruten, die waren etwas leichter aber vom Gewicht her waren die Seerohrruten nicht zu toppen.
Mit Gefühl, Geduld und Spucke kriegte man damit auch größere Fische an Land, ohne das die Spitze gleich den Geist aufgab.


----------



## thanatos (21. November 2021)

wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag der Preis bei 15 - 20 Mark , ja die Bezeichnung Seerohr ist 
mir auch geläufig aber oft wussten die Verkäufer es auch nicht richtig .


----------



## Blacky-5 (22. November 2021)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Die Dinger nannten sich Seerohrruten, kamen aus China und waren, wenn man Glück hatte, in der 5-und 6m-Version erhältlich. Preis weiß ick leider nicht mehr.
> Neben Bambus- und Tonking gab es auch noch sogenannte Pfefferrohrruten, die waren etwas leichter aber vom Gewicht her waren die Seerohrruten nicht zu toppen.
> Mit Gefühl, Geduld und Spucke kriegte man damit auch größere Fische an Land, ohne das die Spitze gleich den Geist aufgab.


Von diesen Pfefferrohrruten hab ich auch noch eine. Die ist schon über 50 Jahre bei mir. Hab letzte Woche noch damit geangelt und sie macht immer noch 
was sie soll.  Ganz sicher es gibt neue und  bessere Ruten aber manchmal hole ich das alte Zeug hervor und denk dann an längst vergangene Zeiten


----------



## thanatos (4. Dezember 2021)

klickt mal Stippfischen an da ist gerade ein Video über den Bau solcher Ruten , sie sind fast 
identisch und nun ist mir wieder eingefallen auf dem zweigeteiltem Futteral stand Bamboo 
drauf - war aber Made in China . Damit habe ich unheimlich gern geangelt hatte sie in 5 und 6 Meter


----------



## thanatos (26. August 2022)

der Trööt angeln mit Plastik oder so ---- da habe ich mal etwas interessantes gefunden ,
die PMO von Plastimat Oranienburg um 1959 gebaut - die ich hier habe ist 1963 gekauft worden 
und war bis zu seinem Ableben um 1990 seinem Besitzer treu er hatte nur noch eine Bambussteckrute 
als Zweitangel . Ja er war ein erfolgreicher Aal - und Karpfenangler ( bis ü 20 Pfund ) vom Angelstil etwa so wie meiner 
immer schön bedächtig , kein Kraftakt ,kein Gezerre .
Vor zwei Jahren habe ich sie nun vom Sperrmüll " gerettet " um sie mir mal genauer anzusehen 
zumindest was seine Enkel davon übriggelassen haben .


----------



## thanatos (26. August 2022)

bis auf die Rotorachse die Kurbelachse und Hülse sowie der Bügelmechanismus ist alles Plastik 
und wenn man eine Sache fachgerecht benutzt hält sie auch sehr lange - trotzdem neu gefettet 
hat er sie sicher nie - sie hat ja ihren Dienst getan .


----------



## eiszeit (26. August 2022)

Na das ist doch mal was, mit dem Rollengewicht von nur 245g könnte sie heute mit den LT Rollen mithalten. 
Die Rolle kostete damals 39,10 DM Ost, Schnurfassung ca. 150m/0,30mm.


----------



## vonda1909 (27. August 2022)

Y_Carp_Fever_Y schrieb:


> *Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Angeln in der DDR , naja es war wie soll ich heute sagen,*
> *ganz ok man hat auch so seine Aale gefangen . *
> 
> 
> ...


Warum steht es in Englisch drauf was es ist?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. August 2022)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Warum steht es in Englisch drauf was es ist?



Damit das auch anderswo lesen kann(Export evt.).


----------



## vonda1909 (27. August 2022)

Für den Export  nach Ungarn????


----------



## Micha1450 (27. August 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Die Rileh Rex hab ich ausgesondert, da ist jede aktuelle 30€-Rolle besser. Weggeworfen wird da aber nix.
> Aber meine dreiteilige schwarze Hohlglassrute und der zweiteilige Part dazu ist heute noch im Einsatz. Damit fange ich regelmäßig.


So schlecht war die nicht. Man durfte sie halt nicht zu voll machen. Richtig schlecht war die Ora, gefolgt von Nixe S und Nixe W.
Irgendwo habe ich noch eine schicke Rileh Jubilar.


----------



## eiszeit (27. August 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> der Trööt angeln mit Plastik oder so ---- da habe ich mal etwas interessantes gefunden ,
> die PMO von Plastimat Oranienburg um 1959 gebaut - die ich hier habe ist 1963 gekauft worden
> und war bis zu seinem Ableben um 1990 seinem Besitzer treu er hatte nur noch eine Bambussteckrute
> als Zweitangel . Ja er war ein erfolgreicher Aal - und Karpfenangler ( bis ü 20 Pfund ) vom Angelstil etwa so wie meiner
> ...


Sehr schönes altes Schätzchen. Nicht zu unterschätzen die Rolle, sie hatte ein "fast" instant anti-reverse. Die Rücklaufsperre ist zwar nicht schaltbar aber sie greift fast sofort, dank der Feder. Leg mal noch Bild bei.


----------



## steffen78 (27. August 2022)

Oh ja die Ora (Spitzname bei uns: Ora Leierspaß ) das war so das schlechteste was man sich unter einer angelrolle vorstellen kann. Nur futze. So manch einer der sich die (ganze) DDR zurück wünscht darf nur noch mit Ora Rollen angeln


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (27. August 2022)

Gab es in der ehemaligen DDR Importgerät zu kaufen, evtl. aus russischer Produktion?


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2022)

Klar, z.B. Rollen von Шимано oder Шекспир


----------



## silverfish (28. August 2022)

*Ich hatte ne russ. Delpfin .
Metallgehäuse aber Kunststoff seitenplatte  
Totale Krücke.
Niedrige Übersetzung . Hatte sich von einem Angelkumpel ein Messer eingetauscht. Gut daß ich dafür kein Geld ausgegeben hatte.
Nach zwei Saisons habe ich sie verschenkt.*


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. August 2022)

Hier ein Prototyp von Kolja's Eisangel mit integrierter Rolle aus den siebzigern. Die "Rute" war in den Griff gesteckt, aus Kunststoff und ca.30cm lang.
Genial fand ick den Hundekopf mit Spiralfeder als Bissanzeiger, den ick später für meine Eispeitschen modifiziert habe und bis heute noch benutze.
Man braucht keine Pose, die einfrieren kann, kriegt aber zuverlässig jeden Zupper angezeigt. Durch die Länge der Spiralfeder (10cm) kann man auch den "Härtegrad" der Bissanzeige je nach Bebleiung einstellen.











Die Ruten 2,3,und 4 sind mit der Spiralfeder ausgerüstet, die man zum Transport dann einziehen kann. Die rote Perle am Ende dient der besseren Bisserkennung.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. August 2022)

Die Form des Griffes auf Bild 1 erinnert mich an was bestimmtes, ähhh, so an eine Art Handwerkzeug....


----------



## Hecht100+ (28. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die Form des Griffen auf Bild 1 erinnert mich an was bestimmtes, doch an was?


an einen alten Fahrradlenkergummi


----------



## yukonjack (28. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die Form des Griffes auf Bild 1 erinnert mich an was bestimmtes, ähhh, so an eine Art Handwerkzeug....


Stechbeitel ?


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Die Form des Griffes auf Bild 1 erinnert mich an was bestimmtes, ähhh, so an eine Art Handwerkzeug....


Bei der Eisangel sind die Riefen aber längs und bedeutend feiner. 
Währenddessen die Fahrradlenkergummis die Hecht100+ zu sehen glaubt, der Sache schon bedeutend näher kommen.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. August 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Genial fand ick den Hundekopf mit Spiralfeder als Bissanzeiger, den ick später für meine Eispeitschen modifiziert habe und bis heute noch benutze.


Irgendwie steh ich gerade auf dem Schlauch.. .
Wie funktioniert soetwas?
Wo befestigt man den Hund?
Auf jeden Fall recht hübsch...


----------



## schlotterschätt (29. August 2022)

rhinefisher 

Der Hundekopf hat hinten ein Loch von ca. 3-4mm Durchmesser und wurde auf die recht derbe Spitze der Plastik"rute" gesteckt. Die Spiralfeder ist innen hohl und durch diese wurde dann die Angelschnur gefädelt. Die Feder ging durch eine Aufnahme oben am Hals des Hundes durch, trat am Maul wieder aus und war vorwärts und rückwärts beweglich. Je nach Gewicht an der Schnur konnte man dann die Länge (Härte) der Feder einstellen. Beim angeln stand dann die Feder quer (also im rechten Winkel) von der Rutenspitze ab und wenn ein Fisch biss, wurde die Feder mit der roten Kugel am Ende nach unten gezogen. Einfache aber geniale Erfindung.


----------



## AbuMitchell (3. Oktober 2022)

Very interesting topic! 
Considering the DDR tackle, I am familiar with Germina and Fiwa.
Maybe it will sound surprising, but in some parts of Europe, Germina rods have almost cult status.  Especially with the older population. 
Consequently, you have an almost paradoxical situation in the second-hand market, where Germina rods are achieving the same or more often even higher prices than much better old fiberglass rods coming from more renowned brands.

For the record, personally, I don't like them so much! They are unbreakable..and that is pretty much their only quality.  On the other hand, in some situations, maybe that is the most important feature.


----------

